# Central NJ Game



## trentonjoe (Jan 17, 2004)

I live in Roebling, NJ (minutes from 295 and the turnpike) about 30 minutes from Philadelphia.

I am planning on running a game once a month on the weekends.  The first game is scheduled for 2/29/04.

If you are interested, reply here or to me: cscaturo@hotmail.com

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## tensen (Jan 20, 2004)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> I live in Roebling, NJ (minutes from 295 and the turnpike) about 30 minutes from Philadelphia.
> 
> I am planning on running a game once a month on the weekends.  The first game is scheduled for 2/29/04.
> 
> ...





Hmm, where exactly is Roebling?  I've never heard of it.  I'm over in Monmouth County... in little old Howell, NJ... tucked in between Freehold, Lakewood, and Jackson.  

I was planning on starting to run a new campaign of my own, so it was good to see at least someone else on the boards from vaguely similar region.


----------



## trentonjoe (Jan 20, 2004)

tensen said:
			
		

> Hmm, where exactly is Roebling?  I've never heard of it.  I'm over in Monmouth County... in little old Howell, NJ... tucked in between Freehold, Lakewood, and Jackson.
> 
> I was planning on starting to run a new campaign of my own, so it was good to see at least someone else on the boards from vaguely similar region.





.  
If you know you're NJ geography, start at Trenton and follow the Delaware river south.  The next town is Bordentown, then Florence. Roebling is in Florence Township.

I work in Allentown, not far from Howell.


You could take 539 to 130 and then go south for about 15 minutes.  If I had to guess you are a ~45 minutes away.  There are quicker ways I am sure but my knowledge of Eastern Monmouth county is a little limited.


OR...

Look here:
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...ab-cdbcf36e&aid=400d9100-003be-005ab-cdbcf36e

Geography lesson over!!!

NJ RULES!


----------



## Mixmaster (Jan 23, 2004)

tensen said:
			
		

> Hmm, where exactly is Roebling?  I've never heard of it.  I'm over in Monmouth County... in little old Howell, NJ... tucked in between Freehold, Lakewood, and Jackson.
> 
> I was planning on starting to run a new campaign of my own, so it was good to see at least someone else on the boards from vaguely similar region.




Howell huh? And on the other side of Freehold is Matawan. If you need one more, hmmmmm.....


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 1, 2004)

Anyone else?


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 13, 2004)

Game is in T-17 and counting.

I am up to 4.  More are welcome!


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 17, 2004)

Game in T-12.

Got 5 and counting.  Still have room for one or two  more.


----------



## zarabel (Feb 20, 2004)

If you are still looking for players, I am interested in possibly joining up. I live in ?Delanco and I recently had to leave my old group. They had to relocate, and it was too far to join them. I've been playing since I was 18, so if you have the room, and are not bothered by an old bitty joining, let me know.


----------



## Khanix (Jun 1, 2004)

*central jersey game*

Im from the princeton area looking for a 3.0 or 3.5 game.  Saw your thread here and wasnt sure if you guys were full or not.  Let me know my email is jsotojsoto@yahoo.com


----------



## trentonjoe (Jun 19, 2004)

Khanix said:
			
		

> Im from the princeton area looking for a 3.0 or 3.5 game.  Saw your thread here and wasnt sure if you guys were full or not.  Let me know my email is jsotojsoto@yahoo.com





We are not full.  I just sent an email.  Anyone else?


----------



## Desfey (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm from Burlington County and was interested in joining your group if you have an open spot.


----------



## trentonjoe (Aug 25, 2004)

This game is never full!!!

email sent


----------

